# Left Mercy in too long and...



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I let Mercy in to clip her nails last night as soon as I came home from work. I got the quick.:doh: She bled alot. I could not find my Quick stop. I used flour instead. Eventually she stopped bleeding, but I left her inside for the rest of the night to rest her foot. She left a surprise for us the next morning. No more blood, but a big pile of stool!:yuck: I hope Mercy never does this again. Hopefully, it's just a one time event.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like payback to me.



MercyMom said:


> I let Mercy in to clip her nails last night as soon as I came home from work. I got the quick.:doh: She bled alot. I could not find my Quick stop. I used flour instead. Eventually she stopped bleeding, but I left her inside for the rest of the night to rest her foot. She left a surprise for us the next morning. No more blood, but a big pile of stool!:yuck: I hope Mercy never does this again. Hopefully, it's just a one time event.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sometimes a girl just has to leave a present


----------

